
Lucrative Stardom in China, Using a Webcam and a Voice - SoftwarePatent
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/04/18/business/media/lucrative-stardom-in-china-using-a-webcam-and-a-voice.html?hp&_r=0
======
chrischen
It seems like it's only successful because it is the closest thing to webcam
porn in China since it's illegal. The article basically says it... Mostly
single men demographics... Most popular performers are young female who are
sexually teasing.

